# Zurück von Großmann cup



## Pilkkönig (5. Dezember 2004)

Es fing alles gans gut an denn ich habe Platz 3 gezogen da dacht ich noch einen guten Sektor und dann ist mal wieder was drin.Dann wurde gezogen und dann blieb als letztes blau über mit Sehlendorf :c :v  über.Dort angekommen muste man erst das Wasser suchen. Dann habe ich meine Sachen aufgebaut und dann ging es los. Erster wurf und keine 12 min drin da ruckelte meine spitze ich haute an nichts was so den ganzen Abend sein sollte :c .Mein Nachbar hatte dann plötzlich drei 36 cm Dorsche und ich nur so ein lütten scheiß :v .Dann kam 2 Std.vor Schluß ein schön dicker Schlepper schön dicht ran und dann war auch kein kleiner mehr da .
Und  so hatte ich am Ende nichts  :c aber es hatten viele nichts auch die die das sonst auch besser machen  . Es hatte der beste im Sektot 7 dann einer 6 dann einer 4 dann einer 3 und ein paar die 2 hatten . Es wurden 51 Fische gefangen bei 52 Leuten . Wer eine hohe Nummer hatte der hatte es besser denn dort war es deutlich tiefer und soh mehr Fisch . Es wurden dann gesammt 365 Fische gefangen mit 316 Leuten .Gewonnen hatte eine Frau mit 10 Fischen .Der größte Dorsch war 60 cm der größte Butt war 47 cm .


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

Danke für den Bericht, beim nächsten mal hast du wieder mehr Glück.


----------



## kiepenangler (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

moin

es gab gerade auf NDR sogar nen kleinen Bericht über den Goßmann Cup#6 

gruß
kiepenangler


----------



## Brandungshexlein (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

Sei nicht traurig, nächstes Mal hast du wieder mehr Glück!!!

Mich freut es, dass auch mal eine Frau gewonnen hat.
Bei mir hats am Wochenende in Meschendorf ja auch schon geklappt - hatte mehr maßige als die Männer!!!

@ M-S: Hallo Jörg!!!|wavey: |wavey: |wavey: 

Gruß aus Berlin
Brandungshexlein


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

Hallo Marion,
herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard. #h
Wir haben dir doch nur das Glücksgefühl nicht nehmen wollen.   :m


----------



## Brandungshexlein (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

@ M-S:

Das ist aber eine der größten Lügen die ich bisher gelesen habe!!!!:q :q :q 

Na, warte mal aufs Pfingsttreffen, Waldi will seine Frau auch mitbringen!!!!
Dann ist es Frauenpower pur (Bärbel, Waldi´s Frau und ich bisher, vielleicht finden wir ja noch ein paar mehr Frauen)|:splat2: #v #v !!!
Mal sehen was dann passiert!!!

Gruß aus Berlin
Brandungshexlein


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

Hallo @Brandungshexlein,

Herzlich Willkommen im Board #h #h #h 

Na Marion, wie gehts dein Männlein??? Er baut bestimmt gerade DEINE Vorfächer nach  
Vielleicht bin ich Pfingsten auch wieder dabei, dann binden wir "Männer" uns auch Haken an den Vorfächern und dann gehts rund :q 
Den Fuchs hab ich auch schon Bescheid gesagt das er dir deine maßigen Fische mopsen soll |bla: 

Bis dann denn und liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## haukep (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

Das ist ja wenigstens ein Trost, dass es am Strand auch nicht besser aussah als bei uns auf´m Kutter....

Naja, es wird auch wieder besser...


----------



## Tom B (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

Moin,

leider wurden wirklich wenig Fische gefangen.
Hatte ein bißchen mehr Glück und landete mit 4 Fischen
auf Gesamtplatz 19 und konnte mir eine schöne Pilkrute greifen,
habe aber leider 3 schöne Dorsche im Kraut verloren mit den ich bestimmt unter den ersten 6 gelandet wär,in meinem Sektor Behrensdorf hatte der erste
5 Fische,ist halt Pech,wichtiger war aber das es wieder mal eine nette Veranstaltung war mit echten Knallerpreisen,Essen und netten Leuten.
Kumpel von mir konnte beim Fische schätzen,eine Shimano Multi Tiagra 16 im
Werte von 550 € mit nach hause nehmen.
Glückwunsch auch an Boardie a.bu,er hat den Gesamtplatz 2 mit 9 Fischen
erreicht und hat sich ein schickes Belly-Boot mitgenommen.

Gruß :m


----------



## Marcel1409 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

Moin,

das hört sich ja alles nicht so doll an, vom Fangergebnis... Wer hat den gewonnen?

Gruß
Marcel  :m


----------



## Tom B (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> das hört sich ja alles nicht so doll an, vom Fangergebnis... Wer hat den gewonnen?
> 
> ...



Hi Marcel,
gewonnen hat die *Frau* #6 von Volker Thöming
mit 10 Fischen, sie war in Hohwacht
als Preis hat sie sich ein Gutschein der Color Line Fähre Kiel-Oslo-Kiel
ausgesucht,da waren alle heiß drauf
Klasse Leistung 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> es gab gerade auf NDR sogar nen kleinen Bericht über den Goßmann Cup#6
> 
> ...



Jo das hab ich auch gesehen! Der Sektor Hohwacht war zu sehen. Man was hab ich wieder Lust auf Brandung bekommen....... |uhoh:  Petri den Gewinnern und den Nichtgewinnern.


----------



## Agalatze (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

hehe thömmings frau !!! 
das finde ich ja sehr geil...


----------



## haukep (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

@Sylverpasi: Wenn der Wind mal wieder so richtig rum dreht und auffrischt, dann ziehen wir mal an den Strand, ja?! Was meinst Du?


----------



## a.bu (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

Moin ,
wollt auch noch mal sagen das die Veranstaltung wieder super war . Vor Karin Thöming ziehe ich den Hut , sie geht vielleicht 5 mal im Jahr zum Brandungsangeln und fing bei diesen schlechten Bedingungen 10 Fische , das war stark . Ich gebe zu eine Veranstaltung mit über 300 Leuten hät ich auch gerne gewonnen aber leider passten von knapp 40 Fischen nur 9 . Nächstes Jahr giebt es ja wieder ne Chance . Glückwünsche auch an den Heiligen Johann , der trotz einiger vergeigter Fische super geangelt hat (was so kleine Änderungen am Vorfach ausmachen nicht wahr Thomas ;-)  ) Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sich nächstes Jahr bei diesem Angeln anzumelden .

viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## Koschi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

Die "Änderungen am Vorfach" würden wir jetzt alle gerne kennen lernen... ;+  |bla:


----------



## norge_klaus (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

Hi ab.u !!!!

Glückwunsch, da habt ihr ja super geangelt ! Die Quote der kleinen Dorsche möchte ich nicht kommentieren. Bei 300 Anglern möchte ich die Nemos, die zwar zurückgesetzt wurden, aber weil durch die Brandung geschleift verendet sind nicht kommentieren. Herzlichen Glühstrumpf an die  Sieger ! Solche Massenveranstaltungen sind nicht zeitgemäß !

Bitte ausdrücklich um PN's 

Gruß norge_klaus   |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## norge_klaus (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

warte seit 11 minuten


----------



## Kalle (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

@norge_klaus

welche brandung meinst du??? http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=41264 
schau dir die bilder mal an, da kann von brandung keine rede sein |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## haukep (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

Wenn die Nemos geschluckt haben machen die meisten Angler, sie vor dem Zurückwerfen sowieso tot, denn alles andere wäre Quälerei...


----------



## a.bu (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

Moin Norge Klaus ,
mußte leider ein bischen Geld in der Spätschicht verdienen und kann Dir erst jetzt antworten . Für mich ist es ebenfalls sehr unbefriedigend diese Massen an Untermaßigen Fischen zu fangen . Da ich mit Hakengröße 2/0 einen relativ großen Haken fische , schluckt ein großteil der Fische nicht und hat so eine gute Chance nach dem Zurücksetzen zu überleben . Natürlich verendet auch ein Teil der gehakten Fische . Aber in Jahren wie diesem wäre die einzige Konsequenz das zu vermeiden die Brandungsangelei völlig einzustellen da der Bestand an Jungfischen der Beste seit Jahren ist . 
Deine Anmerkung das solche Veranstaltungen nicht mehr Zeitgemäß sind kann ich nicht teilen , worin liegt für einen Dorsch der Unterschied ob er von einem Belly-Boat Angler , einem Pilkangler oder von einem Brandungsangler , der an einem Gemeinschaftsangeln teilnimmt abgeschlagen wird und als Filet in der Pfanne landet ? Diese Debatte um Wettkampfangeln ist an Heuchelei nicht mehr zu überbieten , in dem Moment wo sich mehrere Angler treffen um zu fischen vergleichen sie ihre Fänge . Wenn Du mit einem Kumpel im Boot beim pilken sitzt und er fängt gerade seinen 10 Dorsch während Du noch keinen Biss hattest , würd Dich das nicht irgendwie wurmen ? Nein warscheinlich nicht denn das wären ja schon Wettkampfgedanken . Ich glaube kaum das es noch viele Vereinsangeln geben würde wenn es dort keine Sachpreise , Pokale oder Königsketten geben würde . Ich halte solche Großveranstaltungen für überaus wichtig denn gerade hier findet ein reger Erfahrunsaustausch statt  man lernt Leute kennen die man sonst bestenfalls in Katalogen oder in den Fachzeitschriften sieht , wir haben die Chance uns der Öffendlichkeit (Fernsehen war da) positiv darzustellen usw . Solange wir unseren Fang waidgerecht behandeln und zum Eigenbedarf verwerten  sehe ich kein Problem mich mit mehreren Anglern an den Strand zu stellen nach einer vorbestimmten Zeit meinen Fang zu vergleichen um dann dem Erfolgreichsten einen Pokal oder Sachpreis zu überreichen .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Koschi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

Stimmt dem Grunde nach. Auch meine Meinung. Punkt.

Brachte/ bringt uns aber leider auch Schummler.

Und deswegen denke ich würde weniger "Ehrung" mehr ehrliches miteinander angeln mit sich bringen (und da kann man dann auch mal über die Schulter der anderen gucken, was die so im Eimer haben....).

Und das im Fernsehen käme dann nicht mehr so gut....


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

Hallo Andreas,

ich kann Dir im vollem Umfang zustimmen. Wenn einer zu solchen Veranstaltungen keine Lust hat, kann ich es auch verstehen. Aber darum gibt es Ihm immer noch nicht
das Recht, andere zu verurteilen. Und wie viel Spaß wir bei solchen Veranstaltungen schon hatten, kann er leider auch nicht nachvollziehen!!!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## xbxmxnn (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*



			
				Koschi schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt dem Grunde nach. Auch meine Meinung. Punkt.
> 
> Brachte/ bringt uns aber leider auch Schummler.
> 
> ...


----------



## a.bu (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

Hallo Abumann ,

das Thema schummeln hatten wir ja schon öffters , es gibt leider Menschen die meinen für selbst für einen 10 Euro teuren Blechpokal ihre Kollegen betrügen zu müssen . Schau Dir mal an was da täglich im Sport passiert , Doping überall....   in der Formel 1 manipullierte Autos ,Bestechung und und und ... Da brauchen wir nicht glauben das unserer Sport nur von ehrlichen und aufrichtigen Anglern ausgeübt wird . 
Deine Meinung über die Teamangler ist weit verbreitet , aber laß Dir sagen das es nur ein sehr kleiner Kreis ist der aus den vollen schöpfen kann . Viele Leute die mit einem tollen Trainingsanzug rumlaufen , haben einen "Jahresetat " von wenigen 100 Euro und denen tut der Verlust von 10 Keulen auch weh . Ich sehe das so , wenn jemand eine Firma repräsentiert und 4 oder 5 Wochenenden im Jahr bei irgendwelchen Messen anwesend sein muß dann hat er sicher auch sein Sponsoring verdient .
Das einige der Teamangler großkotzig rüberkommen liegt oftmals auch an der agressiven Werbung die von manchen Firmen gefahren wird , als ich vor einigen Jahren noch gesponsert wurde bin ich manchmal blas geworden , welcher Schwachsinn da in macher Werbeanzeige stand .
Dieses Thema war für mich auch ein Grund unseren TunKe-Cup zu starten um einfach mal Teamangler und solche die es nicht sind zwanglos zusammen angeln zu lassen , sich kennen zu lernen und Vorurteile abzubauen . Ich habe mich sehr gefreud auf diesem Weg Brandungsfutzi und den Heiligen Johann kennen gelernt zu haben .
Wäre wirklich schön , wenn bei einer Neuauflage im Frühjahr ein paar Leute mehr kommen würden . 
Mal abgesehen von den DMV -Veranstaltungen , möchten einige Leute selbst Veranstaltungen wie die von Kalle am liebsten von heute auf morgen verbieten . Jeder Händler der ein Angeln ausrichtet , darf dieses nur machen wenn es als Traditionsveranstaltung deklariert wird , Startplätze dürfen nicht verlost  und der Fang darf eigendlich nicht miteinander verglichen werden . Was diese Gesetzgebung würde sie konsequent umgesetzt für den Fortbestand sämmtlicher Angelvereine bedeutet , brauche ich hier wohl nicht weiter auszuführen (denn jedes Vereinsangeln mit mehreren Mitgliedern wird genau so betrachtet ). Ich finde es da schon bewundernswert mit welcher Energie sich unsere Intressenvertreter die bei dieser Gesetzesvorlage ein Mitspracherecht hatten , sich für uns eingesetzt haben . Wenn sich dieser Trend so fortsetzt würde es mich nicht wundern wenn wir in 10 Jahren gar nicht mehr am Strand stehen dürfen .

gruß Andreas


----------



## Tom B (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*



			
				Abumann schrieb:
			
		

> Koschi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcel1409 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

@ A.Bu & heiliger Johann

 #6 Vorbildliche Statements, nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...

Gruß
Marcel  :m


----------



## Tom B (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*



			
				norge_klaus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ab.u !!!!
> 
> Glückwunsch, da habt ihr ja super geangelt ! Die Quote der kleinen Dorsche möchte ich nicht kommentieren. Bei 300 Anglern möchte ich die Nemos, die zwar zurückgesetzt wurden, aber weil durch die Brandung geschleift verendet sind nicht kommentieren. Herzlichen Glühstrumpf an die  Sieger ! Solche Massenveranstaltungen sind nicht zeitgemäß !
> 
> ...


Was soll man da kommentieren,
brauch mir bloß Dein Bild mit dem Mini Leng anzuschauen :q 
hälst ihn ja schön in die Kamera und grinst,
dann weiß ich Bescheid


----------



## Marcel1409 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Zurück von Großmann cup*

:q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Marcel  :m


----------

